# VLN: Audi R8 LMS Shine Around the Nordschleife



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The four Audi R8 LMS cars fielded by Phoenix Racing and ABT Sportsline made a strong impression in the dress rehearsal for the 24-hour race around the Nürburgring. 
* Full Story *


----------

